# Highlighting Text in Outlook 2003



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

I just sent an email in HTML format, not plain text. I can do a lot in it with font size, etc. But is there any way to highlight text? I thought it was in my toolbar but am not sure. Can it be added?


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

*lschul*,
Look for and Highlight tool on the toolbar as in the attachment. If it isn't shown, click on *Tools*> *Customize*> *Commands* tab and click on *Format* on the left and find the *Highlight* tool on the right and drag it to your toolbar. You can the back drag the text you want selected to highlight and then click the down arrow on the tool and select the color you want to use.


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

I don't have format under commands???


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

I only have Outlook 2002, but I thought it would have the same commands.
Look on the far right of a new message toolbar and see if you have the chevron with the down arrow like in my second attachment. 
If you do, click on it and select Add or Remove Buttons> Format> and if Highlight is in the list, check it.


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

Format is there but no highlight, is it possible they took it out?


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Do you have Word 2003 as your email editor? That may be the difference if you don't.
If that isn't the solution, you might have to ask in the Business section for someone using Outlook 2003. Don't know why they would remove it. The highlight tool is on my Outlook 2002, using Word 2002.


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi Augie, I am not getting notified when you reply. I am using Outlook as my editor. Can I post this as a link in the business section or do I need to start another thread?


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Just click the triangle on the right and ask a Mod to move this to the Business section.
I just tested in my Outlook 2002 and if I make Outlook editor instead of Word, I lose the option to
use the highlight tool.


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

It must not be an option within Outlook, I will ask it to be moved jsut to be sure. Thanks


----------

